# One Meal a Day. I suck at this.



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

with advice from lists and tobi and others.....

i am starting the one meal per day thing.

in the a.m. they are getting respectively one ounce and two ounces

and in the afternoon, they are getting respectively 4 1/2 ounces and 7 ounces.

the problem is me.

yesterday was not the first day. more like the third or fourth. bubba had one hunger puke and that was after his ounce of whatever i gave him.

malia was fine. but she's always fine. grateful little bugger that she is.

so now the problem is me. i feel so badly about starving them until the afternoon...

and in reality, i'd like their one meal to be even later than 4 p.m.....or so....and not give them anything until then...

that way, bubba could have his 5.75 ounces and malia could have her 9 ounces or whatever she's supposed to get to keep her svelte...she still has that pouch...

sigh. i am a guilt ridden mama.

so now what do i do?

do i just stop the morning 'treat'? and take anti anxiety pills, whilst 'I' watch the clock until i feed them?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Screw the once a day feeding! I can't or won't do it for my dogs, they are way too food motivated and it would KILL them to have 1 meal a day....So have a martini, some olives and go back to twice a day! LOL


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Re, once a day feeding is not required. If you are happier and your dogs are happier with twice a day then stick with that. My dogs have always had once a day feedings after babyhood. For us it works well. My dogs enjoy their "huge" portion and are comfortable eating once a day. If your guys are not and you feel guilty then forget it - it is not worth stress and upset in your life. :biggrin1:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Mine get fed twice a day and when the new baby arrives, he will have three meals a day for a little bit because he will be a small breed. If I tried to just feed the baby twice a day, he probably would start looking pretty tasty to the other dogs! 

The boys get a large breakfast and a pretty small supper. It keeps them regular and makes them happy. If I made Shade wait the entire day to have his meal, he just might go back to eating socks!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Once a day feeding would stress me out, b/c my dogs would drive me nuts! And I would feel bad. They would probably all have hunger pukes too, especially Tux. I agree with doing what works best for your dogs.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't think I could do the one meal a day either.....although it would probably be good for Kai....she is such a pig!

The transition would kill me......I can't say no to those EYES!!

Sorry no help here, I wish I had some advice for you

If you really think they'll be better off with the one meal, then I see no reason not to self medicate to get past the transition phase. No reason to have a stressed out Re if they're o.k with it * the one meal that is*


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree with the above. I feed twice a day, and it works well for myself and Mateo. Plus, because he eats so much (2.5-3 lbs./day), and I don't have a yard in which to gorge feed, it's simply more practical.

What was the reason to switch to once per day?


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I think your furkids are probably too small for once a day feeding. Tanis can handle it but Tiffa cannot. She gets in my face, noses me, nibbles at my fingers, etc. to let me know she's HUNGRY. They get their big meal in the morning and then a little something like stew meat when I get home from work.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

there is a good reason to switch...maybe not for my conscience, but for them..

they don't get all that much to eat....

bubba gets under six ounces a day
and
malia gets about 9 ounces per day.

not much when you think about it.

bubba inhales his food and now malia is starting to...i want them to gnaw and get used to eating chunks, not cut up pieces...

try to imagine less than three ounces per meal.

he's big enough, i think to handle one meal a day.....and then he can get his almost six ounces and maybe learn not to be such a stupid eater.

i never worried about malia because she is a thoughtful eater....but with smaller meals, even she is starting to inhale...

which is fine....but not so fine, i think....i think dogs were made to eat larger meals and then rest.

so i want to do this and i think they'll transition fine. not so sure about me. LOL

the other thing is this.

i'm in the kitchen in the a.m. getting my coffee and juice and feeding them brekkie.
then i'm in the kitchen eating my brekkie 
then they are getting their organs as treats after their walk
then i'm in the kitchen making honey's lunch.
then i'm in the kitchen making their next meal
then i'm in the kitchen making honey's dinner
then i'm in the kitchen cleaning up after honey's dinner.

enough kitchen, i think. 

if i feed them around 5 ish....then i am only in the kitchen one time and can feed them...whilst watching them, i can then combine the making of honey's lunch, honey's dinner and mine....and lessen the amount of time i'm in the damned kitchen. LOL


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I am another who feeds once a day. It works well. I have a small breed dog and it worked tremendously to get him to quit pooping over night. I feed inteh mornings then at night they get a treat.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

brandypup said:


> I am another who feeds once a day. It works well. I have a small breed dog and it worked tremendously to get him to quit pooping over night. I feed inteh mornings then at night they get a treat.


having to poop at night is not a problem we've had......not really and rarely.

once a pug is sleeping, it's like they die and come back to life when they awaken.

bed is his favourite activity.

i would like to give him a bony or boneless meal of substance.....rather than waste a lot of food real estate, cutting duck necks in quarters just to give him some bone...and to me, that's dangerous....because he just swallows it.

that's an example...he weighs 22 pounds, so i don't see why he can't go to one meal.

i just don't know if i have enough vodka.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I think feeding once per day would kill me...even with 4 meals/day, Lila wanders around between mealtimes making plaintive hungry puppy noises. 

With Malcolm eating close to 3lbs/day right now, it wouldn't be feasible anyhow.


BUT I see the reasoning behind feeding the larger meals once per day in your case. Is there a reason why you prefer feeding the single meal in the evening? If you fed it in the morning, you wouldn't have to "watch the clock" all day.

Otherwise, drink


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I think you are right. My smallest sheltie is 11 pounds and she does just fine on one meal per day. We also change feeding times. Sometimes they are fed in the morning sometimes when they got to bed. We never really switched - when the puppies got older we just dropped a meal until they are on once a day. For me and them I think it was easier to be hungry one day and get the new schedule going fast. We have not had any hunger pukes either. Just don't look in their eye for few days until they have switched over and you will be fine.:smile::smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

@ Liz....i am thinking that's what i want to end up doing.....feeding at different times during the day...so they never know when it's coming...

@Emma.....you're feeding so much more than i am...and i can see not ever going to one meal a day for you....

but my guys just don't get much. they are on 1.5% now, because she's a little older and has joint issues and he's a lazy bum who was bred to be a lap warmer. he has no other use. 

so it makes sense to me to make him work to eat.

if i had my way, i'd be feeding them every three hours as i do myself...i just have to not look eye, as liz suggested and also realise they are dogs...they are dogs...they are dogs.....oy vey.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Re, goodness don't say that out loud - they might mutiny. We feed my little guys 6 - 10 ounces (the littlest gets the most - LOL) You know best and they really do like having a nice chunk of meat to chew on rather than bit here and there. My littles can get a whole duck neck or half a turkey neck and good size chunk of lung, etc. They like the portions. Just think of how happy they will be on a bigger portion! You are being a good mommy,


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have small, young dogs so Buster - at 4 months - is still getting 3 meals a day. It does make it hard to divide 3 1/4 oz over 3 meals. What I do with him is feed him slightly less than half the daily amount for the first 2 meals so that I can feed a larger dinner meal. Since he is a toy dog and a puppy he needs to be fed more than 1x per day.

Lola is 9 months old and gets 2 meals a day. Although she is a JRT she is a very small one at 9 lbs so she only gets 3 oz a day. As with Buster I am feeding her less than 1/2 that in the morning so that she can have a larger dinner meal.

I am torn between moving to 1 meal a day when they each turn a year old or staying with 2 meals per day. Right now I am leaning toward maybe giving each an oz in the morning and the rest in the evening. I have never fed once a day and for some reason don't totally feel comfortable with the idea. Good thing I have some time to think on it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> Re, goodness so say that out loud - they might mutiny. We feed my little guys 6 - 10 ounces (the littlest gets the most - LOL) You know best and they really do like having a nice chunk of meat to chew on rather than bit here and there. My littles can get a whole duck neck or half a turkey neck and good size chunk of lung, etc. They like the portions. Just think of how happy they will be on a bigger portion! You are being a good mommy,


i know.....i think malia is less caring than the puglet....really? your little one at 11 lbs gets ten ounces a day? i better not say THAT out loud. LOL

but, that's what i think they will like...to be able to have that more complicated session....and it take longer than 30 seconds.

why, we might be able to go a whole minute and a half 

i will perservere.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The 20 pound sheltie gets 6-7 ounces, the 17 pound boy gets 8 - 9 ounces and the tiny bit of 11 pound girl gets 10-11 ounces and is very slender. Imagine her food is as big as she is. LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kathylcsw said:


> I have small, young dogs so Buster - at 4 months - is still getting 3 meals a day. It does make it hard to divide 3 1/4 oz over 3 meals. What I do with him is feed him slightly less than half the daily amount for the first 2 meals so that I can feed a larger dinner meal. Since he is a toy dog and a puppy he needs to be fed more than 1x per day.
> 
> Lola is 9 months old and gets 2 meals a day. Although she is a JRT she is a very small one at 9 lbs so she only gets 3 oz a day. As with Buster I am feeding her less than 1/2 that in the morning so that she can have a larger dinner meal.
> 
> I am torn between moving to 1 meal a day when they each turn a year old or staying with 2 meals per day. Right now I am leaning toward maybe giving each an oz in the morning and the rest in the evening. I have never fed once a day and for some reason don't totally feel comfortable with the idea. Good thing I have some time to think on it.


i have never fed once a day either...but i keep reading about it and the more i read, the more sense it makes.

i don't know about little little dogs, like the 5 - 10 lb range....it's hard to feed them anyway...if they're only getting 3 ounces a day....is that even a cornish game hen drummie? 

i want to feed bubba a whole quail in one sitting plus an egg....the quail weighs about 4 1/2 ounces and the quail egg weighs a little over an ounce....all that in one sitting would be heaven for him, i bet.

or a big chunk of lamb....or more than a half of a pork rib.....and, after xellil's experience, that will never happen again....

which is the other reason i started thinking about this.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> The 20 pound sheltie gets 6-7 ounces, the 17 pound boy gets 8 - 9 ounces and the tiny bit of 11 pound girl gets 10-11 ounces and is very slender. Imagine her food is as big as she is. LOL


sometimes the smaller the animal, the faster the metabolism....

i can see that.

your poor 20 lb sheltie having to watch that little one eat. i bet there is gloating. LOL


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> @Emma.....you're feeding so much more than i am...and i can see not ever going to one meal a day for you....



Truth. I think Donna has dogs smaller than the amount I feed each day. :lol:


I say go for it and see what happens! You can always buy more vodka.  I'll mail you some of the St. Patty's Day Bailey's cupcakes I'm making to get you "over the hump" :wink:


ETA: ...I really shouldn't use the word "hump" on this forum - lord only knows what will happen to this thread now. :rofl:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Are you still doing daily frozen organ cubes? If so, you could keep feeding those in the morning to help keep you sane (and possibly stave off hunger pukes from your little puggy). Then you could still feed larger meat cuts at night like you want, since you'd have been feeding the organ cubes anyway. You pre-make the cubes, right? So it would only add a few more seconds in the kitchen in the morning.

We feed Ania one meal at night. But we also give a glucosamine supplement twice a day. The directions on the gluc say to give with food (I'm not sure if that's because it's easier to get the dog to slurp it up when it's with food, or because it may cause nausea if the tummy is empty). So we DO give her a little tiny breakfast that consists of salmon oil, gluc, and either an egg or cube of leftover meat from Andrew or me. 

Keep in mind that we feed her about a pound and a half per day. So this little breakfast that she gets is a small percentage overall. I think you're little organ cubes would serve the same function, yes?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxerParty said:


> Truth. I think Donna has dogs smaller than the amount I feed each day. :lol:
> 
> 
> I say go for it and see what happens! You can always buy more vodka.  I'll mail you some of the St. Patty's Day Bailey's cupcakes I'm making to get you "over the hump" :wink:
> ...


truth. i think you're right about donna's dogs. 

oh no. you said hump. 

but i'll take the cupcakes.  thanks.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Are you still doing daily frozen organ cubes? If so, you could keep feeding those in the morning to help keep you sane (and possibly stave off hunger pukes from your little puggy). Then you could still feed larger meat cuts at night like you want, since you'd have been feeding the organ cubes anyway. You pre-make the cubes, right? So it would only add a few more seconds in the kitchen in the morning.
> 
> We feed Ania one meal at night. But we also give a glucosamine supplement twice a day. The directions on the gluc say to give with food (I'm not sure if that's because it's easier to get the dog to slurp it up when it's with food, or because it may cause nausea if the tummy is empty). So we DO give her a little tiny breakfast that consists of salmon oil, gluc, and either an egg or cube of leftover meat from Andrew or me.
> 
> Keep in mind that we feed her about a pound and a half per day. So this little breakfast that she gets is a small percentage overall. I think you're little organ cubes would serve the same function, yes?


after their walk, they are getting their organ cubes....and their connectin, my version of joint support.

but i think i'll start to divvy that up and give them their organ cube when we get up.....and then give them the joint support after their walk.

that may well do it.

bubba has only puked once and that was AFTER he ate something....even his hunger pukes are backwards.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I prefer once a day meals.. not because the dogs get tiny portions like yours do.. but because if I feed before I go to work, by the time I get home Tess will have peed in her kennel. So we like night-time feedings, here! On my days off or if I work at night I'll give a bit of an extra breakfast meal. I've never had hunger puke problems.. not sure why that would happen.. not even with Willow who went from 3-4 feedings to one.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, it would be nice to feed once per day. I still feed three times a day - however, if they have a big meal often the other meals are 1/2 ounce or less. Snorkels seems to be happy with just the ritual of getting fed, not the amount of food.

Because I don't want Rebel to miss out, he also eats three times a day. But he gets a large meal once, then his organs and/or sardines or something small the other times.

And of course, i feed them before I eat so the poor starving dogs won't have to watch me eat in front of them.

I know how you feel - it almost seems like Bubba/Snorkels might actually pop a cork if there is not food forthcoming. but I totally agree with you - the bigger the better as far as meat. And with just a few ounces a day, that doesn't leave much to work with if they are getting several meals a day.


----------



## dhedrick (Mar 5, 2012)

I've pretty much always fed once a day in the evening (except for the puppy, who is currently rotating between 1 & 2 times a day). The only exception I make is the rare time that I need to give antibiotics 2x daily - then they get at least a little something with the pills both times.

I really run the range of dogs and quantities, and have never had any problems with any of them.

Mac (english mastiff, 185lbs) gets 4-5lbs of food daily
Faith (norwegian elkhound, 50lbs) gets 1-1.5lbs daily
Laney (chinese crested, 10lbs) gets 0.25-0.5lbs daily
Gizmo (chinese crested, 5lbs) is still a puppy at 5.5 months old. He gets the same quantity as Laney, and he gets 2 meals 1 day and 1 the next depending on what I feel like feeding.

My crew is all happier getting nothing in the morning except maybe a liver treat rather than a tiny meal in the AM - if I give them any actual meal, then they're looking for more.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

BoxerParty said:


> Truth. I think Donna has dogs smaller than the amount I feed each day. :lol:
> 
> 
> I say go for it and see what happens! You can always buy more vodka.  I'll mail you some of the St. Patty's Day Bailey's cupcakes I'm making to get you "over the hump" :wink:
> ...


You're more then welcome to post the recipe on this forum!!! In fact, I'd consider it mandatory as punishment for starting the whole "hump" topic!

I found out they make "Bailey's" creamer for coffee and just polished off my first bottle today. If it has that word in the title, it enter's this house!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Caty M said:


> I prefer once a day meals.. not because the dogs get tiny portions like yours do.. but because if I feed before I go to work, by the time I get home Tess will have peed in her kennel. So we like night-time feedings, here! On my days off or if I work at night I'll give a bit of an extra breakfast meal. I've never had hunger puke problems.. not sure why that would happen.. not even with Willow who went from 3-4 feedings to one.


that makes a lot of sense.....i can see that.

i'd like to feed them around 4-6 p.m....that way, maybe they won't wake us up at night to poop, which so far, has not been a problem...mainly because their last food is at 4 p.m. and they have six hours before bed.

but i can see why you do what you do. 

i have noticed, that they are drinking more water....since i started feeding later in the day, the bulk of their food.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> You're more then welcome to post the recipe on this forum!!! In fact, I'd consider it mandatory as punishment for starting the whole "hump" topic!
> 
> I found out they make "Bailey's" creamer for coffee and just polished off my first bottle today. If it has that word in the title, it enter's this house!


so this time, YOU'RE the trouble maker....first the pop corn. now the repeating of the word 'hump'.....and a recipe for food neither one of us can have.

where's donna? LOL


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Maybe I missed it...what IS the benefits/reason you want to go to once a day feeding?

I feed once a day. Mostly because of my schedule and also because I am lazy. I have started in the routine of taking out roughly two days worth of food from the freezer. Each day I portion out to my three dogs. It doesn't take THAT long but it does take longer than pouring a bag of kibble. I prefer doing it this way as opposed to portioning out a months worth or so because I don't have enough storage containers (and I burned through HALF my stockpile of freezer baggies when I did this with just one dog. And I don't like to reuse baggies.)

I would like to know that once a day feeding is ok. My dogs havsn't had hunger pukes (fingers crossed they never do). The large dogs don't seem to mind eating once a day. My little dog does break my heart because a few hours after he eats he is hungry and I can't give him more food as he already ate his portion for the day and he can't gain weight (he has to LOSE weight).

So what do you do when your dog is hungry? He won't eat veggies. 

MAGICre, let me know how you do it if you do. Does your pug eat veggies? How does one satiate a hungry dog that already ate his rations. I have been doing tough love and feel SO bad. And I don't drink anymore. 


Oh! and....heh heh heh.....hehe hehe....you said hump.....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Maybe I missed it...what IS the benefits/reason you want to go to once a day feeding?
> 
> I feed once a day. Mostly because of my schedule and also because I am lazy. I have started in the routine of taking out roughly two days worth of food from the freezer. Each day I portion out to my three dogs. It doesn't take THAT long but it does take longer than pouring a bag of kibble. I prefer doing it this way as opposed to portioning out a months worth or so because I don't have enough storage containers (and I burned through HALF my stockpile of freezer baggies when I did this with just one dog. And I don't like to reuse baggies.)
> 
> ...





> I say go for it and see what happens! You can always buy more vodka.  I'll mail you some of the St. Patty's Day Bailey's cupcakes I'm making to get you "over the hump"


 --- we can attribute that one to emma (boxerparty). 

i used to feed a barf style diet when bubba and malia lost their fur. i stopped the veggies because i didn't notice a difference, although the seed mix did work and work well....and i stopped any fruit because their teeth are beautiful and sugar rots teeth.

i don't know about larger dogs....some of them have to eat pounds of food per day, so maybe two meals a day is better for them, given they have to eat so much.

for my kids, one gets under 6 oz per day and the other gets 9 oz per day or less.

the benefits, as i see them, are bigger meals and more work for them to eat. i think a more complicated meal is better than inhaling 3 oz of food....

and, this way i can feed larger meals at once, including those beef ribs they love so much, without having to cut off most of the beef.

i think it's more efficient....i do have time to feed twice a day, but 6 oz isn't much food, ya know?

i also think that either way is fine....i don't think anything is carved in stone.

yesterday, i fed them at 4, after giving them a one ounce treat in the a.m.

this morning, they were fed at 6 a.m. so i'll see how they go throughout the day....i want to vary my times, to avoid hunger pukes...but i also want them fed with at least 4-6 hours prior to bedtime.....

so it's a little experiment...but so far, only one hunger puke and that was after bubba had eaten...and he was the one i worried about...

i think we're going to win this one.....as long as i don't give in and make chunkabubba.....


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I like once a day feeding. It works for me. my little guy is slowing getting moved to one a day with a view this will happen at 6 mo. 

A couple of day ago I only had one defrosted chicken leg to give him for his breki. and he was just so sad. but when he got 2 lb of chicken for his dinner I am fairly sure he fle t like all his Christmases had come at once 

It takes a little getting used to but I would rather they where full once a day than never. Or at least thats what I tell myself.

With big pup now only getting 1.5 lbs a day I think I will be shifting her to miss days out and feed big pieces 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Remember they will be fine not eating for 24 hours and eventually it will be the norm for them. Avery eats once a day and I'm mean..sometimes that meal is in the morning, sometimes it's at night depending on my mood.

And Avery eats a lot for a dog his size, anywhere from 2-3 lbs per day..


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I feed once a day and I have never noticed my dogs "begging" for food or acting like they are starving. Personally I think thats their way of training the owner :smile:

They are fed in the evening, it ranges from 4 pm to 9 pm. They only act hungry when I say "Are you hungry?" and I only say that when its time to eat. 

Gunner has had a few hunger pukes (3) in the last month but other than that, no problem.


Re, if you want to feed them twice a day, then do it! I'm sure they will love you for it  If you want to feed them once a day, then hold fast and stay strong!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, lauren, when i read what you wrote...i laughed because this morning, i fed them at 7 a.m. and that's it for the day.

strange that 8-9 ounces of protein, i think dog sheep...proved to overwhelm my corgi mix, the one with the teeth.....the pug did fine...but i ended up having to cut malia's....

will there come a time when she'll be able to work a piece of beef or sheep or whatever without whining that it needs to be cut?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sprocket....i want to feed once a day. 

i noticed they drink more water when i feed once a day. strange, no?

i don't want them jumping up every five minutes just because i went into the kitchen.....

so i'm going to hang in there.....


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I'm apparently late to this party since I've already missed hump day. :wink:
I know what you mean Re about trying to figure out how to feed such small meals but still give the dogs something to chew. I have 4 dogs that get just under 4 oz a day and I feed 2 times. I prepare their meals ahead of time and I put the entire days worth in one container per dog with their name on it. Then I give them a smaller portion in the morning so I can give a bigger piece at night for them to chew on. That's the best it's gonna get here because I just can't feed once a day. They would kill me in my sleep. And at least once a week everyone gets a treat of a bigger meal, (I consider that my mini Chi size gorge) where they can really gnaw down on a rib or something bigger than normal. I just started doing that recently because I noticed some of them were getting some tartar back on their teeth again and it's already helping. Good luck with the once a day feeding though. I would like to think someday I might try it but the dogs will probably win and get their food when they demand it....:smile:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> sprocket....i want to feed once a day.
> 
> i noticed they drink more water when i feed once a day. strange, no?
> 
> ...


You just have to train them instead of them training you. 

Their stomachs are accustom to working on something all the time.

They are probably drinking water because their tummies are a little upset. In time I am sure that will subside. 


My dogs have always been fed once a day so its normal to them. 

I am sure they will be just fine! Whats wrong with a little more water in their system?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sprocket, i think they're drinking simply because they haven't eaten. 

for instance, today they were fed in the morning, so they've had moisture....that's my working theory....

and yesterday when i fed them in the afternoon....they drank during the day, but not so much once they'd been fed.

i'm going to stick it out....because i think it's more beneficial in terms of the size of the meal...

and i'm tired of them dancing in anticipation everytime i get up to go toward that room that holds food.

donna...i get what you're saying....you're feeding such little amounts to little dogs...and if i had your size dogs, i don't know if i would feed once a day...

the little snack in the a.m. and the bigger meal later i think...is a good idea.

worse comes to worst, that's what i'll end up doing...but for now, they are doing fine.

it's me who needs help LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well just take the advice that you give to Xellil. STOP BLAMING YOURSELF! HAHAHA

The dogs will settle in and everything will be fine


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

eternalstudent said:


> I like once a day feeding. It works for me. my little guy is slowing getting moved to one a day with a view this will happen at 6 mo.
> 
> A couple of day ago I only had one defrosted chicken leg to give him for his breki. and he was just so sad. but when he got 2 lb of chicken for his dinner I am fairly sure he fle t like all his Christmases had come at once
> 
> ...


i don't know if i can wrap my head around fast days....or even a modified gorge and fast....

course first i have to get through the one meal a day and then we'll see.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My dogs always only ate once a day. It seems my little dog just feels hungrier now on raw. Maybe because it digests faster?

MagicRe, they are used to the routine of twice a day, so its going to be an adjustment to say the least.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> My dogs always only ate once a day. It seems my little dog just feels hungrier now on raw. Maybe because it digests faster?
> 
> MagicRe, they are used to the routine of twice a day, so its going to be an adjustment to say the least.


i don't know. i have a pug....he wakes up hungry, dreams about food, and goes to sleep hungry...

they will adjust, although feeding them a full meal at 7 a.m. did not work out too well yesterday.

it worked better giving them their organ treat and a tiny bit of whatever in the morning when we get up...after they go out and do their thang.....and then give them their big meal as i'm making dinner....

i think that's what will work out best.

i'm a pretty schedule oriented person....so it's not hard wired in me to feed at various times of the day....i get a time in my head and that's when they get fed....but i like this once a day thing...

when they can figure out how to open the fridge door and feed themselves....then we can discuss other options... 

until then, i win.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I was in a similar boat. I was used to feeding twice a day, but since my girl only gets 5oz a day it was hard for me to give her meals that she really had to WORK on rather than just swallowing after a few chomps. So over the course of a week or two, I slowly started making Rosey's AM meal larger and larger, while decreasing her PM meal to the point there was no PM "meal". Now I just give her a freeze dried liver treat, or an ice cube sized "bloodcicle" before bed and all is well


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm going the other way...i'm giving them a tiny bit in the a.m. and then feeding the big meal late afternoon....

when they get up bubba gets an ounce and malia gets two ounces of something.

then he can have 4.5 ounces later and she can get 6.5 ounces later.

i think this way is going to work out fine....

doesn't it amaze you how different these dogs are?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> and i'm tired of them dancing in anticipation everytime i get up to go toward that room that holds food.


When you get that figured out, will you let me know???

i think it's good that they are drinking more. I am always trying to get my dogs to drink.

And I still think if you give them a bigger piece of meat, even frozen so they have to work alot, you could feed them more. When i feed Snorkels something she works on for 45 minutes or so she can eat up to 8 ounces more a day and not gain weight.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> and i'm tired of them dancing in anticipation everytime i get up to go toward that room that holds food.



Good luck with that - my two sincerely believe that anything and everything I do in the kitchen must be related to feeding them. If you figure out how to convince your dogs otherwise, do share the secret. :wink:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Mine get fed in the back room, aka dog room, aka rubber room. (I always call it the rubber room but always think if someone new reads one of my posts they'll think I run a nut house. Oh wait, I do.... :wacko 
Anyhow, I'm like the leader in some strange small dog parade every time I head back there. I can be going to do laundry which is the room beside the rubber room and I'll look down and have 10 dogs with me. And they never even offer to help me fold....


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Mine get fed in the back room, aka dog room, aka rubber room. (I always call it the rubber room but always think if someone new reads one of my posts they'll think I run a nut house. Oh wait, I do.... :wacko



Nah...we all know you're "unplugged" :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think it will lessen, xellil....and it's starting to...

when we get up, they will get a little snack...maybe their organ or an ounce of something

and then i am in and out of the kitchen all day long. i notice they follow me, but bubba isn't dancing until i get the towel out.

then there's no stopping him....

i think this is going to work. 

but we'll see. it ain't over 'til the fat lady sings and i haven't sung yet.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay! It sounds like it's already improving?

Funny how we talk to other people about their dogs manipulating them, and yet I find myself trying to sneak into the kitchen when I want a glass of water so Snorkels doesn't see me. 

But since you have a towel as a cue, maybe they won't lay on the guilt trips every time you go in there.

We have to keep reminding ourselves - we are in control and we are not starving them! I wonder why it feels otherwise half the time.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I just figure my dogs think I am mentally impaired and can't remember when to feed them so they just wait. They try to give me positive reinforcement but they figure I am the type of human that needs a lot of patience. :biggrin1: It's all good - my kids think the same thing. It works for me.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Liz said:


> I just figure my dogs think I am mentally impaired and can't remember when to feed them so they just wait. They try to give me positive reinforcement but they figure I am the type of human that needs a lot of patience. :biggrin1: It's all good - my kids think the same thing. It works for me.



HAHAHAH! All they need are clickers and we'd be well trained


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

xellil said:


> HAHAHAH! All they need are clickers and we'd be well trained


This is the BEST idea. I'm gonna start clicker training DrMom ASAP. Will report back.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

i started once a day feeding last week and am surprised how well annie has taken to it,she doesnt even bother coming into the kitchen in the mornings now but knows when 5pm comes and shes going to be fed,i thought i would have trouble as shes so greedy but well she has surprised me ,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it's early yet, so they're still following me into the kitchen.

but it's not that dramatic thing with bubba dancing and crying and malia with that whine. 

today i gave them each an egg.

bubba drank his acv which i got and malia didn't. sometimes i wish we had left her in the ditch.

this is going to work. it was such a pleasure to see them eat pork ribs without me having to cut most of the pork off.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I threaten my dogs with sending them back to the dog pound all the time. They never pay attention. I'm sure Malia laughs when you say that!

I can't get mine to drink the ACV either - not even Snorkels. She picks the food out of the water. May have to give up on that and just squirt it on.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> I threaten my dogs with sending them back to the dog pound all the time. They never pay attention. I'm sure Malia laughs when you say that!
> 
> I can't get mine to drink the ACV either - not even Snorkels. She picks the food out of the water. May have to give up on that and just squirt it on.


i'll be walking the dogs outside and people will stop dead in their tracks when i threaten bubba....i guess it's because i tell him i am going to shove a stick up his rear and turn him into korean bbq.

with malia, i threaten to shoot her dead and leave her carcass in the street.

i'm surprised no one has called children's service.

i figure, too, if they are hungry enough, they will eat the acv soaked rib or the food that has one measly capful in it. 

otherwise, they can starve.

i'm sorry, but i'm so sick of being ruled by my dogs......and, granted, i created the monster...so i'm going to uncreate it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I certainly understand that. Especially since i lost my job - what do I have to focus on? Turning my dogs into spoiled monsters. Sure beats looking for a job


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> HAHAHAH! All they need are clickers and we'd be well trained


if they get opposable thumbs, we're doomed.


----------

